# Comapk K3 Touch - A question



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

I am looking at getting a Compak K3 Touch Doseless. Does anyone know if all versions of the K3 Touch have the timer adjuster underneath or is it only certain models of the touch?

Thanks all. Shaun


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

You probably won't use the timer - it will give you an inconsistent dose. Grind manually and weigh your dose with 0.1g scales.

Don't use the timer feature as a factor in deciding on the grinder.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

One for sale here:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?28942-Compak-K3-Touch-Advance-Matt-Black-£250-inc-delivery


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

Cheers guys. I have seen a Touch that doesn't have the timer knob on the front. I was under the impression it had a stick underneath the grinder to adjust the timing output.


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

Yes - my K3 has the adjuster underneath - I weigh my dose so don't really use that function.


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

I would weigh the coffee myself however the missus wants to use the Classic so I feel that the Compak k3 with the timed dose (albeit not that accurate) would be fine for her to make a cappa for her and her mates without all the hassle of her weighing out coffee etc.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Older version has timer underneath and newer has it on the front (happy to be corrected).

Best to set the timer to somewhere in the ballpark and then switch to manual function for top up (if it has it - not sure).

Either grind into some kind of receptacle and weight that, or direct into portafilter and weigh the whole thing.


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

NickdeBug said:


> Older version has timer underneath and newer has it on the front (happy to be corrected).
> 
> Best to set the timer to somewhere in the ballpark and then switch to manual function for top up (if it has it - not sure).
> 
> Either grind into some kind of receptacle and weight that, or direct into portafilter and weigh the whole thing.


OK. I collected the grinder yesterday and its a Compaq K3 Platinum EXP (2008 date stamp). Underneath it has a hole where the adjuster peg should be and the +- symbols. My query is: Did this version have no adjuster peg for the dose timer or has it simply broken off? I cant find on much with regard to spec etc on the Platinum version.


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

shaunclarke said:


> OK. I collected the grinder yesterday and its a Compaq K3 Platinum EXP (2008 date stamp). Underneath it has a hole where the adjuster peg should be and the +- symbols. My query is: Did this version have no adjuster peg for the dose timer or has it simply broken off? I cant find on much with regard to spec etc on the Platinum version.


Update: I have removed the bottom of the grinder and it looks like there was never an adjuster for the dose timer. In fact I don't think this model actually does dose timings (I have not tried it out yet). There is obviously a model that never had this feature. Unfortunately I did not realise this when I brought it and was one of the features that appealed to me!


----------

